# Sick of it, this needs to end!



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

@Rim- Out of the types you've suggested I have found the many words to describe each, if it helps. 
If there are anymore you'd like to see just let me know. 
Right now I'm just going off of the ones you've mentioned about wondering.

*ISFP*
disorganized, timid, prone to discouragement, socially uncomfortable, does not like leadership, suggestible, not self confident, not aggressive, lower energy, fearful, anxious, easily distracted, prone to discontentment, guarded, not confrontational, prone to longing for a stabilizing relationship, can be overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings, easily disturbed, fears drawing attention to self, prone to confusion, private, second guesses self, prone to quitting, underachiever, fears rejection in relationships, emotionally moody, prone to sadness, dislikes change, indecisive, modest, doubting, prone to laziness

*INFP*
creative, smart, idealist, loner, attracted to sad things, disorganized, avoidant, can be overwhelmed by unpleasant feelings, prone to quitting, prone to feelings of loneliness, ambivalent of the rules, solitary, daydreams about people to maintain a sense of closeness, focus on fantasies, acts without planning, low self confidence, emotionally moody, can feel defective, prone to lateness, likes esoteric things, wounded at the core, feels shame, frequently losing things, prone to sadness, prone to dreaming about a rescuer, disorderly, observer, easily distracted, does not like crowds, can act without thinking, private, can feel uncomfortable around others, familiar with the darkside, hermit, more likely to support marijuana legalization, can sabotage self, likes the rain, sometimes can't control fearful thoughts, prone to crying, prone to regret, attracted to the counter culture, can be submissive, prone to feeling discouraged, frequently second guesses self, not punctual, not always prepared, can feel victimized, prone to confusion, prone to irresponsibility, can be pessimistic

*ISFJ*
follows the rules, polite, fears drawing attention to self, dislikes competition, somewhat easily frightened, easily offended, timid, dutiful, private, lower energy, finisher, organized, socially uncomfortable, modest, not confrontational, easily hurt, observer, prone to crying, not spontaneous, does not appreciate strangeness - intolerant to differences, apprehensive, clean, planner, prone to confusion, afraid of many things, responsible, guarded, avoidant, anxious, cautious, suspicious, more interested in relationships and family than intellectual pursuits, not adventurous, fears doing the wrong thing, dislikes change

*INTJ*
loner, more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, not very altruistic, not very complimentary, would rather be friendless than jobless, observer, values solitude, perfectionist, detached, private, not much fun, hidden, skeptical, does not tend to like most people, socially uncomfortable, not physically affectionate, unhappy, does not talk about feelings, hard to impress, analytical, likes esoteric things, tends to be pessimistic, not spontaneous, prone to discontentment, guarded, does not think they are weird but others do, responsible, can be insensitive or ambivalent to the misfortunes of others, orderly, clean, organized, familiar with darkside, tends not to value organized religion, suspicious of others, can be lonely, rarely shows anger, punctual, finisher, prepared

*INTP*
loner, more interested in intellectual pursuits than relationships or family, wrestles with the meaninglessness of existence, likes esoteric things, disorganized, messy, likes science fiction, can be lonely, observer, private, can't describe feelings easily, detached, likes solitude, not revealing, unemotional, rule breaker, avoidant, familiar with the darkside, skeptical, acts without consulting others, does not think they are weird but others do, socially uncomfortable, abrupt, fantasy prone, does not like happy people, appreciates strangeness, frequently loses things, acts without planning, guarded, not punctual, more likely to support marijuana legalization, not prone to compromise, hard to persuade, relies on mind more than on others, calm

*INFJ*
creative, smart, focus on fantasy more than reality, attracted to sad things, fears doing the wrong thing, observer, avoidant, fears drawing attention to self, anxious, cautious, somewhat easily frightened, easily offended, private, easily hurt, socially uncomfortable, emotionally moody, does not like to be looked at, fearful, perfectionist, can sabotage self, can be wounded at the core, values solitude, guarded, does not like crowds, organized, second guesses self, more likely to support marijuana legalization, focuses on peoples hidden motives, prone to crying, not competitive, prone to feelings of loneliness, not spontaneous, prone to sadness, longs for a stabilizing relationship, fears rejection in relationships, frequently worried, can feel victimized, prone to intimidation, lower energy, strict with self

*ENFP*
outgoing, social, disorganized, easily talked into doing silly things, spontaneous, wild and crazy, acts without thinking, good at getting people to have fun, pleasure seeking, irresponsible, physically affectionate, risk taker, thrill seeker, likely to have or want a tattoo, adventurous, unprepared, attention seeking, hyperactive, irrational, loves crowds, rule breaker, prone to losing things, seductive, easily distracted, open, revealing, comfortable in unfamiliar situations, attracted to strange things, non punctual, likes to stand out, likes to try new things, fun seeker, unconventional, energetic, impulsive, empathetic, dangerous, loving, attachment prone, prone to fantasy

*ENFJ*
outgoing, social, attention seeking, emotional, loving, organized, comfortable around others, involved, open, hyperactive, complimentary, punctual, considerate, altruistic, easily hurt, religious, neat, content, positive, affectionate, image conscious, good at getting people to have fun, easily excited, perfectionist, assertive, ambitious, leader, hard working, seductive, touchy, group oriented, anti-tattoos


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

paper lilies said:


> @Rim- Out of the types you've suggested I have found the many words to describe each, if it helps.
> If there are anymore you'd like to see just let me know.
> Right now I'm just going off of the ones you've mentioned about wondering.
> 
> ...


 thank you for taking the time to write this together.

What I bolded is not me. Everything else fits 

The ISFPs didn't answer how they use Se, my guess is they don't know or are afraid to answer because it might turn out that ^^ some aren't ISFP :\ who knows.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi @Rim have you read descriptions of the functions? Is there one function that you relate to more than the others? What might help us is if you go through all the functions and put them down in order of how you relate to them. This might give us another perspective to work from.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

umbrellasky said:


> Hi @Rim have you read descriptions of the functions? Is there one function that you relate to more than the others? What might help us is if you go through all the functions and put them down in order of how you relate to them. This might give us another perspective to work from.


Its in my first post.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

Rim said:


> Its in my first post.


I don't mean just going through each one and highlighting the bits you think you relate to. It's doesn't quite work like that, it didn't work for me. What I mean is look at each function as a whole and put them in order of how you think you relate to them, which ones you relate to the most.

Maybe put a comment next to each one? Just a quick "I relate to this the most" "I don't relate to this at all"

For example:

Fi - Relate to the most
Ne
Si
Te
etc, etc


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

umbrellasky said:


> I don't mean just going through each one and highlighting the bits you think you relate to. It's doesn't quite work like that, it didn't work for me. What I mean is look at each function as a whole and put them in order of how you think you relate to them, which ones you relate to the most.
> 
> Maybe put a comment next to each one? Just a quick "I relate to this the most" "I don't relate to this at all"
> 
> ...


I don't really know. Internally everything is utter chaos for me..mind racing with thoughts feelings here and there...it looks calm on the outside but oh boy the inside of my mind is hectic.

I relate a lot to* Fe* because I'm constantly concerned if what I do is okay in the eyes of other people. In fact its what I call "my main malfunction". I care more what others think about me then what I think and because of this I'm easily hurt even if I hide it well. Honestly...I'd rather have someone punch me then say something bad about me, at least I can interpret the punch as "I care you idiot!"

On the other hand my mind rebels with *Fi*. There are certain things I just can't take and I will backtalk and argue because of this. I really hate it when people are cruel and unethical...it gets my "I will crush you!" engine going.

I can relate to the multiple perspective and long range view of Ni, in fact I do that constantly with almost everything. I over analyze, anticipate multiple outcomes far into the future and have mental backup plans for the things that are important to me. It is also a source of worry very often. Some things are just not good ideas from the beginning and I can see that or I think I can see it. It also leads to some "credulous" behavior, because I can see multiple perspectives ^^ I'm often sure things will work out one way or another. I can see something positive even in the shittiest situations lol. (not sure if me being okay with and understanding my often paradoxical nature is Ni or not)

If Ne is creative intuition, then I use it but it isn't that strong. What I do is choose between existing options or more exactly XD I doubt and can't choose lol, so I dart around different options constantly. Ideas are not in short supply thou and I can relate well to Ne.

Te or Ti...well...I seem to be a doubter, skeptic, accept only validated data ^^ or what I think...so no idea if I use more Ti or Te. I am good at and enjoy disassembling things to see how they work, <.< which is why I'm so good with any electronics gadget, can build PCs from parts, configure networks, servers etc.

Si and SE...again no idea.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Rim said:


> I can relate to the multiple perspective and long range view of Ni, in fact I do that constantly with almost everything. I *over analyze, anticipate multiple outcomes far into the future and have mental backup plans for the things that are important to me. It is also a source of worry very often.* Some things are just not good ideas from the beginning and I can see that or I think I can see it. It also leads to some "credulous" behavior, because I can see multiple perspectives ^^ I'm often sure things will work out one way or another. *I can see something positive even in the shittiest situations* lol. (not sure if me being okay with and understanding my often paradoxical nature is Ni or not)


 Just jumping in to momentarily say that, to me, the bolded sounds more Ne-like than Ni. And it depends on what you mean by "multiple perspectives," because I'm _guessing_ you're confusing that with "multiple options." 

Example:
Ni tends to sift through things and come up with the likeliest answer, so it prepares for that worst scenario. Maybe a bit for the others, but not nearly as much.
Ne tends to see everything possible and can't decide which is more true, so it prepares for each of those scenarios. I imagine it's more of... a little for a bunch of ideas.

(Also I never thought you had sensor bias towards others, just possibly towards _yourself._)


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

Rim said:


> I don't really know. Internally everything is utter chaos for me..mind racing with thoughts feelings here and there...it looks calm on the outside but oh boy the inside of my mind is hectic.
> 
> I relate a lot to* Fe* because I'm constantly concerned if what I do is okay in the eyes of other people. In fact its what I call "my main malfunction". I care more what others think about me then what I think and because of this I'm easily hurt even if I hide it well. Honestly...I'd rather have someone punch me then say something bad about me, at least I can interpret the punch as "I care you idiot!"
> 
> On the other hand my mind rebels with *Fi*. There are certain things I just can't take and I will backtalk and argue because of this. I really hate it when people are cruel and unethical...it gets my "I will crush you!" engine going.


This is how I think of Fe and Fi:

Fi: Is more 'selfish' in the sense that Fi is aware of how it feels in a situation. When someone is upset Fi is aware of how this person is making them feel upset too. I also use Fi by putting myself in someone elses shoes. I think Si comes into play here for me too. If someone is upset about something I will try to think of a time when I might have felt that way and draw upon it (Si), and then filter that through my Fi. Or if I don't have any experience to draw upon I use my Ne to imagine how I would feel if I was in the same position and then combine that with my Fi.

Fe: I think is less selfish. Fe is more concerned with how the other person is feeling and not as concerned with how they themselves are feeling. They care about making sure everyone else is all right and when someone else is upset this can make them upset too, but I don't think Fe focuses on how this affects them so much, they just react, whereas Fi will be aware of how it is feeling and try to use this to empathise with someone else. 

That's what I think anyway... 



Rim said:


> I can relate to the multiple perspective and long range view of Ni, in fact I do that constantly with almost everything. I over analyze, anticipate multiple outcomes far into the future and have mental backup plans for the things that are important to me. It is also a source of worry very often. Some things are just not good ideas from the beginning and I can see that or I think I can see it. It also leads to some "credulous" behavior, because I can see multiple perspectives ^^ I'm often sure things will work out one way or another. I can see something positive even in the shittiest situations lol. (not sure if me being okay with and understanding my often paradoxical nature is Ni or not)
> 
> If Ne is creative intuition, then I use it but it isn't that strong. What I do is choose between existing options or more exactly XD I doubt and can't choose lol, so I dart around different options constantly. Ideas are not in short supply thou and I can relate well to Ne.


Okay so...I don't really understand Ni so I can't really comment. But I can tell you what I understand about Ne 

For me, Ne is about possibilities. I drive myself crazy with possibilities all the time!! I constantly think about the future, what I might like to do after University. There are so many options!!

I think Ne also helps me in a debate, I can often see both points of view and can see possibilities for why both people could be right. But it's my Fi that makes the decision about what I think is right.

Ne appreciates brainstorming. I always forget to do this when I'm working on projects, I'm sure I do it in my head, but when I've sat down and brainstormed on paper I've found this has really helped me in the past. 



Rim said:


> Te or Ti...well...I seem to be a doubter, skeptic, accept only validated data ^^ or what I think...so no idea if I use more Ti or Te. I am good at and enjoy disassembling things to see how they work, <.< which is why I'm so good with any electronics gadget, can build PCs from parts, configure networks, servers etc.


I don't know much about Ti, but what you've described here sounds like it. I recognise that I use Te because often when I'm tired out from being creative I'll go into Te mode and start organising things, or I clean my bedroom...which can be quite relaxing sometimes, but only as a break from everything else! Organising is not my favourite thing to do at all.



Rim said:


> Si and SE...again no idea.


This is how I view Si and Se

Si - remembering past experiences, being nostalgic, keeping memorabilia. I'm pretty sure a friend of mine is ISFJ, one of the reasons being that her bedroom is full of memorabilia, hundreds of concert tickets pinned up on her wall, bedroom full of photos, she collects things from her favourite shows etc, etc. 

Often when I'm being creative I will look for inspiration by searching for music or pictures on the internet or in books, it's like I'm filling my brain up (Ne) and then when I creative my paintings or music or write, I draw upon all the information I've gathered - (Si).

Se - I think this is all about being in the present moment, noticing what's going on in your surroundings and REACTING to it. Si can notice our surroundings, and remember signs etc, but Se reacts to what's happening in the present moment.

I hope that helps! Sorry if there are lots of typos!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> Just jumping in to momentarily say that, to me, the bolded sounds more Ne-like than Ni. And it depends on what you mean by "multiple perspectives," because I'm _guessing_ you're confusing that with "multiple options."
> 
> Example:
> Ni tends to sift through things and come up with the likeliest answer, so it prepares for that worst scenario. Maybe a bit for the others, but not nearly as much.
> ...


o.o well I keep having the gut feeling I'm INFP XP...so in my mind that is still what fits the most I guess, but I have to question it and it needs to be validated as true or false. I thought I was E4 and look what happened ^^ turned out to be E6 lol.

I think you are right. I do seem to downplay Si and Se. Probably because I live inside my head and the outside world seems "clowned", I'm not very aware of my surroundings, which becomes clear to me in moments of clarity when I wake up to all the colors around me, the textures, sounds smells..its weird. o.o also my Si doesn't seem to be on the level most ISTJs report to have, thou I did think I could be ISFJ.

As for multiple perspectives *shrugs dunno* you could be right. I like to believe I learned from my trip from E4 to E6 o.o so I will listen. ^^ btw your T side is showing ._. *unsure if I have annoyed you or not, if yes, then sorry. I will try to control the doubting better*.

^^ also there is the E4 bit in me that makes me cringe at the fact that I may not be so special XP....damn...


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Rim said:


> o.o well I keep having the gut feeling I'm INFP XP...so in my mind that is still what fits the most I guess, but I have to question it and it needs to be validated as true or false. I thought I was E4 and look what happened ^^ turned out to be E6 lol.
> 
> I think you are right. I do seem to downplay Si and Se. Probably because I live inside my head and the outside world seems "clowned", I'm not very aware of my surroundings, which becomes clear to me in moments of clarity when I wake up to all the colors around me, the textures, sounds smells..its weird. o.o also my Si doesn't seem to be on the level most ISTJs report to have, thou I did think I could be ISFJ.
> 
> As for multiple perspectives *shrugs dunno* you could be right. I like to believe I learned from my trip from E4 to E6 o.o so I will listen. ^^ btw your T side is showing ._. *unsure if I have annoyed you or not, if yes, then sorry. I will try to control the doubting better*.


Lol my T side is showing? I'm unable to sleep tonight, that might be why. I didn't realize I was being excessively "T-like" though, so that's interesting xD And no, you didn't annoy me, I honestly just saw another "breakdown" coming on of you renouncing all systems.

I'm not good at MBTI, so I can't say with certainty which type you are. At most I'm just popping in here because I know you and you seem to trust me to be as nice as possible with the truth (which I appreciate very much), and some of it needed to be said.

I _can _say that you're not an xNTJ... Sorry, but... Nooooo... 
And you know what else I think of your types


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

umbrellasky said:


> This is how I think of Fe and Fi:
> 
> Fi: Is more 'selfish' in the sense that Fi is aware of how it feels in a situation. When someone is upset Fi is aware of how this person is making them feel upset too. I also use Fi by putting myself in someone elses shoes. I think Si comes into play here for me too. If someone is upset about something I will try to think of a time when I might have felt that way and draw upon it (Si), and then filter that through my Fi. Or if I don't have any experience to draw upon I use my Ne to imagine how I would feel if I was in the same position and then combine that with my Fi.
> 
> ...


Agree with Fi-Fe Ti-Te and Ne as well...but..

 Si is like that? Hmm...I don't even keep pictures...nothing. I like my place to be comfortable, but I don't keep memorabilia or anything similar. Don't really get attached to things. Also I don't do nostalgia ...either because the past is too painful or because I can't remember it well enough.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Paradigm said:


> Lol my T side is showing? I'm unable to sleep tonight, that might be why. I didn't realize I was being excessively "T-like" though, so that's interesting xD And no, you didn't annoy me, I honestly just saw another "breakdown" coming on of you renouncing all systems.
> 
> I'm not good at MBTI, so I can't say with certainty which type you are. At most I'm just popping in here because I know you and you seem to trust me to be as nice as possible with the truth (which I appreciate very much), and some of it needed to be said.
> 
> ...


XD I didn't realize I was that predictable  but yeah you do understand me hahah. o.o after reading some descriptions, yeah I'm no NTJ


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

Rim said:


> Agree with Fi-Fe Ti-Te and Ne as well...but..
> 
> Si is like that? Hmm...I don't even keep pictures...nothing. I like my place to be comfortable, but I don't keep memorabilia or anything similar. Don't really get attached to things. Also I don't do nostalgia ...either because the past is too painful or because I can't remember it well enough.


That's just one example of how Si can be used. Basically Si is a store of data that can be brought forward, compared and contrasted with new data. Do you ever play things that have happened over and over in your mind? Do you ever make decisions based on past experiences?

I had this one experience, it was really strange, I could suddenly taste warm chocolate milk in my mouth, although I wasn't eating any chocolate milk, and I then remembered how my mum used to give me warm chocolate milk when I was a toddler and I remember drinking that. It was like I as reliving the past. So weird. I think this was a Si experience.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

umbrellasky said:


> That's just one example of how Si can be used. Basically Si is a store of data that can be brought forward. Do you ever play things that have happened over and over in your mind? Do you ever make decisions based on past experiences?
> 
> I had this one experience, it was really strange, I could suddenly taste warm chocolate milk in my mouth, although I wasn't eating any chocolate milk, and I then remembered how my mum used to give me warm chocolate milk when I was a toddler and I remember drinking that. I think this was a Si experience.


o.o I just made a decision on past experience a few moments ago , which was to remain open and not fall into rejection behavior like I did back when i was unsure about E4 or E6. The warm chocolate milk thing doesn't happen thou. Can't really remember taste or smell or feelings either. I need fresh stimulation  meaning I need chocolate milk right now X3!


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

Rim said:


> o.o I just made a decision on past experience a few moments ago , which was to remain open and not fall into rejection behavior like I did back when i was unsure about E4 or E6. The warm chocolate milk thing doesn't happen thou. Can't really remember taste or smell or feelings either. I need fresh stimulation  meaning I need chocolate milk right now X3!


Also, how long have you been trying to work out your type? Have you been taking a beak from it at all? Because I spent a good few months trying to work out mine and got myself into a mess about it, then I took a break, lived my life for a bit and came back to it and this really helped. 

Good luck with working out your type! I'm sure you will!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

umbrellasky said:


> Also, how long have you been trying to work out your type? Have you been taking a beak from it at all? Because I spent a good few months trying to work out mine and got myself into a mess about it, then I took a break, lived my life for a bit and came back to it and this really helped.
> 
> Good luck with working out your type! I'm sure you will!


^^ I may need to take a break...yeah.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I have thought about this and think @Paradigm is on to something. From what i have seen I have about equal command of Fi and Ne, Si and Te. This makes the closest approximation *xNFP*. This is further backed up by my temperament, which seems to be *Supine-Melancholic*. Supine is an *ambiverted temperament*, an extravert which looks on the outside like and introvert and vice verso. The same thing is backed up by me being *enneagram 6w7*.

So the conclusion is, that I am an NFP who has developed stronger secondary and inferior functions to cope with life. I seem to have more of a preference towards introversion due to being self pres (*SP*).


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

I am getting the impression of INTJ:

You are highly independent and not wanting to be told to do something suggests INJ. There seems a strong preference for IN as in "living inside your head" and thinking things through by yourself. The J indicates a desire for closure and you seem very opinionated about many things. The T manifests in your desire to treat and like everyone equally. 

Two other people who I think are INTJs are Amy Allan and Brian Cox:
Professor Brian Cox- The School of Physics and Astronomy University of Manchester
The Dead Files

Thank you.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Sparky said:


> The T manifests in your desire to treat and like everyone equally.


That's not T, that's _maybe_ Fi... And a pretty typical 6 trait.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Rim said:


> Agree with Fi-Fe Ti-Te and Ne as well...but..
> 
> Si is like that? Hmm...I don't even keep pictures...nothing. I like my place to be comfortable, but I don't keep memorabilia or anything similar. Don't really get attached to things. Also I don't do nostalgia ...either because the past is too painful or because I can't remember it well enough.


I don't do nostalgia either. Si is the details ideas are built on. Ne is the ideas that are supported by details. Si-Ne invests itself in forming a very thick foundation for few ideas. Ne-Si invests itself in forming many ideas with smaller foundations.


----------

